# New Ferrari from Micro Scalextric



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice! Look at the wheels too. Sweet looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anybody want a couple in exchange for the Jani Champcar set-only car?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

VERY nice... I'm going to have to track one of those down


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> Anybody want a couple in exchange for the Jani Champcar set-only car?


When I offered to do an exchange with you, you told me it was already worked out with someone else. Has that changed?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Maybe, maybe not. To be honest I had forgotten MS were doing a stand alone car and was thinking in terms of sets.

I should get one as a freebie, but I can't swap that for half a champcar so I will buy one more if a deal can be struck.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. To be honest I had forgotten MS were doing a stand alone car and was thinking in terms of sets.
> 
> I should get one as a freebie, but I can't swap that for half a champcar so I will buy one more if a deal can be struck.


Can you get the new Ferrari and the Aston Martin's? I've only found the Micro Scaletric from sellers in England on eBay. Another car to round out a foursome would rock.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I can only get the 'other' DBR9, not the works one. And this would be via the Scalextric site, so there would be 2 lots of shipping plus a couple of quid to make it worth my while. Same deal with the F430.

Maybe the ship from that site outside the EU? I will have a look.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Did a bit of digging, you can specify any country but when you read more it seems they only ship to the UK and Eire. Might be worth dropping them a line to make sure.

http://www.scalextric.com/2008-range/new-cars-for-2007,95,SAR.html

Also try:

http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


>


BOING!

How close to Tomy / Tyco HO is that? Is this a 'big' HO like a lot of the micro scaley stuff?

Also, is that an FIA GT livery?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Woof...*



twolff said:


> Can you get the new Ferrari and the Aston Martin's? I've only found the Micro Scaletric from sellers in England on eBay. Another car to round out a foursome would rock.


This may be a US source...

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/index.php

He has some Astons, Mini Coopers, Indy Cars, along with Transformers and Simpsons too. Perhaps he can get them? nd


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the links. Looks like Wonderland Models will ship 'em to the states too!

I'd be all over the pat at SCC if they weren't missing the wings


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> BOING!
> 
> How close to Tomy / Tyco HO is that? Is this a 'big' HO like a lot of the micro scaley stuff?
> 
> Also, is that an FIA GT livery?


It may not look it, but MicroScaleys are actually VERY close in scale with tycos, which are usually a smidge bigger than the Tomy/AFX/AW bodies. Either way I have several marchons and microscaleys and they work fine on all HO track.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It is a real livery, and I agree the car will be a smidge oversized compared to Tyco. If you really want a laugh, buy one of their Minis, it is the same size so the scale must be well out of wack.

Hope you guys find a source for these, if not I get the odd frebbie that I might want to offload.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

twolff said:


> I'd be all over the pat at SCC if they weren't missing the wings


What do you mean?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> What do you mean?


Sorry,

I meant the pair of Aston Martins at Slot Car Central. They are missing the wings 

The Ferrari is expected on June 1st. @ Wonderland Models.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

And they are also used.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Expect that 6/1 date to slip, these things usually do!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

OK, I just spoke to the Consumer promotions manager at Scalextric, he seemed to think direct sales to the USA via the website will work.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> OK, I just spoke to the Consumer promotions manager at Scalextric, he seemed to think direct sales to the USA via the website will work.


why wouldn't it work?? They sell all their other stuff through the website. They have an extensive online shop and they ship to the US. Are these cars 'special', that they wouldn't want to sell direct to the US?? You make it sound like they have to do something unique to offer these outside the UK??

https://www.scalextric.com/cars-3/


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

This is not HO specific or an issue of any cars being special. As per an earlier post the delivery FAQ states:

Q. Where do Scalextric deliver to in Europe?
A. Scalextric online shop delivers to the UK and Republic of Ireland only at present. Go to Customer Information for further information.

There is no specific mention of destinations further away than the EU. I can't believe the would ship to the USA and not, for example, Germany. Also, when you check out the £6 shipping is UK only.

Having spoken to the person I mentioned he thinks the problem is now fixed and shipping to the US _should_ work. I imagine the shipping might be high because Scalextric very much work on the basis of not undercutting/undermining their sales framework.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Well, it isn't obvious looking at the Scalextric site that they will ship to the US. Wonderland Models does and you can shop in US dollars there too. The Ferrari is still preorder and now shows expected July 1st. Lucky that I'm the patient type 
You don't see Micro Scalextric at US dealers, so it boils down to eBay or a overseas vendor.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anybody gonna try it?

I think they have at least one of the DBR9s in stock.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Anybody gonna try it?
> 
> I think they have at least one of the DBR9s in stock.


FYI - I e-mailed them and asked them. They tried to direct me to the Scalextric-USA site. I explained to them that they do not have the micros on the USA site, to which they replied that if the USA site did not have them that we are more than welcome to order them directly from the UK site. Just thought I'd let everyone know the e-mail exchange I had.

Personally, I do want some of these cars - just need to get some cash in front of me and time to order them.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I'll prob. go with Wonderland Models when the Ferrari is in stock.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I now have some different Nissans, much better graphics.

Pictures to follow, check the for sale section.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I just bought a new MS Aston Martin #57 from Barry in the UK (Slotcarsdirect). That will be my first experience with a MS slot car. Looking forward to it. It was $30 with shipping so I hope it runs well. All the pics I've seen have been impressive. I've always been happy with everything I bought from Barry in the past.

Out of curiosity, for those of you who have run MS cars and X-Traction Ultra G cars, which are faster? What are the MS cars comparable to?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The MS should be faster. With our UK racing group, the MS bodies get swapped onto Marchon or SRT chassis anyway, and they of course are faster again.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I really like this Aston Martin. Looks great. Runs smooth. On my road course, right out of the package it's about as fast as my fastest X-Traction Ultra G's equipped with silicon tires in the back. It's a bit less forgiving in the turns for a variety of reasons -- fixed rudder, smallish magnet area, and possibly the weight -- but it accelerates and coasts smoothly and tires and wheels are true. I just ordered the black Aston Martin and the new Ferrari from Wonderland. The price was nice.


----------



## bombers4ever (Jun 8, 2007)

Montoya,

How do you mount the MS bodies on to Marchon chassis ? The mounting tabs are so different...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Occasionally the tabs line up OK, but usually its a plasti-card fest


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Jadlam (do a google search for that term) now have these and the cost is about $21 with shipping.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up - that's a nice price for our anemic dollar. :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> Jadlam (do a google search for that term) now have these and the cost is about $21 with shipping.


They charge tax so add about $2 US.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I found when I posed as an American the VAT I would have to pay as a Brit came off.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yup - I just placed an order at the end of last week with jadlam for the F430! It's on its way! Total cost was less than $24US with shipping and all! I'd hope it will be here some time this week. When I order from UKAFX it takes like MAYBE 5 days! Amazing fast for coming out of the UK!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Glad to be of service. Looks like Jadlam should be the route of choice for MS cars into the US?

Make sure to pay me back by telling Jadlam who put you onto them, but also pay it forward by spreading the word.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Have any of you tried the Micro-Scalextric track?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It is not bad. Not quite at the quality of Tomy, but it is the lack of variety in terms of curve radii that kills it.


----------

